# Loose Conductor



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I always find it a bit unsettling to find a ground conductor just hanging loose in any equipment much less in a transformer. Why would one not terminate this.


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

And it's the one bonding the case too!

Where does the other go? I see it passing through the lug, ducking under the blue wire coming from X3, then disappears.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I think it bends under "C" phase and terminates between the "B" and "C" phase on the transformer shell.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Holy smokes. Nothing like built-in provisions for a hard short.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

wow :notworthy:i just found the rest of the smileys :clap:


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

nolabama said:


> wow :notworthy:i just found the rest of the smileys :clap:


As well as a 2 ½ year old thread...... :laughing:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

nice pic!!!:wheelchair:


----------



## Selectric (Aug 18, 2009)

From what I see it looks like the loose conductor is the equipment ground coming from the primary conduit through the bond bushing and someone "forgot" to terminate it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Well I got to get in on this 2 1/2 year old thread also.:laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

can I play too?:wheelchair:an old man smiley for an old ass thread......


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> can I play too?:wheelchair:an old man smiley for an old ass thread......


 Sure why not everyone join in.:wheelchair: arty:


----------



## sparks134 (Jan 30, 2009)

BCSparkyGirl said:


> can I play too?:wheelchair:an old man smiley for an old ass thread......


Sure can!!! :balloon::rockon::clover::tooth:


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Now, what is the danger here?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Now, what is the danger here?


 Do what?


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

A good conductor.


----------

